# does anyone here do any work for AMS......



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Been doing work for AMS for a few months now......just wanted to know what everyone thinks of them......


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I do a lot of work for brokers and the work is see by AMS contractors is complete garbage. AMS pays garbage wages and have garbage contractors.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I get a lot of AMS properties. In my area it's hit*



HollandPPC said:


> I do a lot of work for brokers and the work is see by AMS contractors is complete garbage. AMS pays garbage wages and have garbage contractors.


and miss with the quality, I follow a few different initial contractors, with routine services, and do initial services in a small area. I may be the exception, but by the time I have a property for a few routines, it is clean, safe and market ready. Of course there are cases where nothing but a match and a can of gas will help, but you have that. AMS always writes a work order for anything I request, like excess cleaning, hazards, etc. and you can make a dollar as a one man show, or possibly two guys. I wouldn't try to build a real business with employees and office staff, it just wouldn't work. I like having a regular route with 50 or so properties, it adds up.
And to mighiganvendor: Stay small and don't let the little things bother you, sometimes it may seem like they are messing with you on purpose, but I can assure you they are just incompetent. I've been doing AMS work for three years, and have done reasonably well doing routines. The initial service side, I make little money on, but do them just to avoid the hit and miss quality I mentioned earlier. AMS is the top of the heap of the bottom feeders, in my opinion. If that makes sense.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We did 30k with them last month at HUD - their discount. I've had more than my share of issues with them over the years but I've learned how to deal with them. The two things you have to know to work for AMS is they turn over office people like no one else so get in good with Mitch Patel! The other thing is stay away from their HUD work, and all that post conveyance garbage that doesn't pay crap. Only work on their good contracts. 

We lost money working for MAAG and we broke even when they had US Bank which turned out to be through LAMCO. They have a few contracts that pay good and some that suck. You have to look at the pricing for each contract before you say yes or no.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

AMS only works if your in an area with low volume and few contractors. We did 300K with them in 2 1/2 years without issue......


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for the input guys.

Ohnojim; ya i've been staying small, i look at it like, if i can make a small pay check by putting a crew out and doing the routine side and a few houses here and their i'll have a steady pay check every month. And if im just doing the emailing and photos i'll have time to do other things if that make sense. I realize it not always the most steady work, but if you get in on the routine side of things it don't pay a ton but it steady work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> Thank you for the input guys.
> 
> Ohnojim; ya i've been staying small, i look at it like, if i can make a small pay check by putting a crew out and doing the routine side and a few houses here and their i'll have a steady pay check every month. And if im just doing the emailing and photos i'll have time to do other things if that make sense. I realize it not always the most steady work, but if you get in on the routine side of things it don't pay a ton but it steady work.


We don't do any routines for them except the occasional GC and the lowest they pay is $80.00. We stay clear away from the low profit "steady" work because it ties us up so we can't go make good money when a realtor calls. We don't do REO for LPS or any of our other clients either. Is rather sit and wait for good work than be working just to exchange money.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Read the blogs...this company has some serious issues...

like technically no contracts as they fired everyone that signed the previous contracts.

There is also an issue of them sending "screen shots" and billing it as recently completed services...
Lee mertins and hang have all been fired and have started 
Assero and 24 asset


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We don't do any routines for them except the occasional GC and the lowest they pay is $80.00. We stay clear away from the low profit "steady" work because it ties us up so we can't go make good money when a realtor calls. We don't do REO for LPS or any of our other clients either. Is rather sit and wait for good work than be working just to exchange money.


Okay you lost me what is GC? LPS?

And I turn down work all the time, if i can't turn a substantial profit I don't even bother. I've been basically cleaning/trashing/winterize homes here and there and then bitching till they up the rates, I've done this once already and will do it again in about a month.


Cleanupman;

I did a search on AMS before posting this, and nothing came up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> Okay you lost me what is GC? LPS?
> 
> And I turn down work all the time, if i can't turn a substantial profit I don't even bother. I've been basically cleaning/trashing/winterize homes here and there and then bitching till they up the rates, I've done this once already and will do it again in about a month.
> 
> ...



A GC is a Grass Cut. For some reason Pre Foreclosure gets $80.00 and up for the same grass cut the Post Conveyance guy gets far less for. It's the same yard so why do they get so much less than we do? Why do they choose to do post conveyance work when it doesn't pay crap? How do they think things will ever get better if they continue to say yea to the ridiculous QC and pay of some of these nationals?

LPS is another company Lender Processing Services. They recently changed their name to Black Knight Financial.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

michiganvendor said:


> Okay you lost me what is GC? LPS?


GC = Grass Cut
LPS = Lender Processing Services (a national service company)


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I wasn't aware of any of that, nothing has changed*



Cleanupman said:


> Read the blogs...this company has some serious issues...
> 
> like technically no contracts as they fired everyone that signed the previous contracts.
> 
> ...



on my end, except the things that always changed. Do you have a published source for that information. I would be interested in knowing more about that. I am considering a bit of a downsize with them, but if the writing is on the wall it could happen faster. Overall I like the company, maybe I just don't know any better.


----------



## rikz71 (Jan 27, 2014)

We worked for AMS for 4 years and dumped them. They got dumped by HUD in October and didn't bother to tell their contractors. The money in AMS paid in 2013 wasn't cost effictive


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

90-120 days for your pay,when their paid everyweek,does lot of altisource work. NOT recommended


----------

